# Sardines and mackerel



## fluke13 (Jan 7, 2013)

Are they ok to give to dogs? I have some tins in with tom sauce, was thinking of adding abit to Calla's dry food. Would this be ok?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, I give mine a tin of pilchards (large tin between 4 dogs) once a week, that's in tomato sauce usually.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

Yep, mine love sardines (haven't personally used mackerel) Mine usually have them in tomato sauce. I also put them in homemade treat recipes too.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

yep, my lot love tinned sardines, pilchards, mackerel usually 1 big tin between 4 dogs if it's a large tin or a tin of sardines for lex & a tin between the 3 small dogs


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Maisie loves them too!

I rinse any excess tomato sauce off as she has Colitis and tomatoes can be a trigger for this!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I give them too, not ones that have been in brine though. Even when rinsed I think they still are quite salty! So oil or tomato sauce here (no oil ones for Rupert what with his pancreatitis).


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

My two love pilchards in tomato sauce especially mixed up with other stuff in their kongs.

I also steal a couple of spoons full just to make sure it tastes ok


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

mine like sardines I get them in springwater for the dogs. they like pilchards too in tomato sauce...we get alot of tinned mackerel mainly cos I like it too to throw in a bowl of salad for a quick lunch..again some in spring water (for the dogs) and some in a spicy tomato sauce for me!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I buy tins of grilled sardines for Tango, she and the cat have 1 sardine each mixed in with their kibble. I find it very good for getting rid of the cat's furballs too. ( yes, I know this is the dog forum !! )

They both adore them. Tango's got fresh mackerel for her tea tonight.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

My local shopping centre usually have sardines (I think little skinny silver things) at the end of the day & sometimes fish scraps .. Would these be OK & what to do with them as of course they are raw (I couldn't watch her eat it or hold it for her if gip)


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Donut76 said:


> My local shopping centre usually have sardines (I think little skinny silver things) at the end of the day & sometimes fish scraps .. Would these be OK & what to do with them as of course they are raw (I couldn't watch her eat it or hold it for her if gip)


Just own the hatch as they are


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Mine gets tinned mackerel or sardines each week, although they are in oil. Make his coat lovely


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

paddyjulie said:


> Just own the hatch as they are


Do I need to watch her eat them (seriously I should be a vegi I'm that squeamish) are the bones a risk or can I just listen from the other room lol

Also how many times a week

Thanks


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Mine get tinned sardines (usually) in either sunflower or olive oil at least once a week.


----------



## Skinnywhippet (May 23, 2013)

My pup has 1/2 small tin of pilchards, with some of the tomato sauce rinsed off (just not sure if it might be too salty for a 6-month old), mashed with a big chunk of cooked sweet potato, for lunch a couple of times a week. She absolutely adores it and tries to lick the pattern off the stainless steel bowl 
Never had any tummy-related side effects or anything, altho if your dog is a kissy type you'll find it's like being licked by a trawlerman for the rest of the day :001_tt2:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Donut76 said:


> Do I need to watch her eat them (seriously I should be a vegi I'm that squeamish) are the bones a risk or can I just listen from the other room lol
> 
> Also how many times a week
> 
> Thanks


My JRT gets them raw about once a week. I always supervise her whatever she's eating, whether its boneless or bone in meals just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

Goldstar said:


> My JRT gets them raw about once a week. I always supervise her whatever she's eating, whether its boneless or bone in meals just to be on the safe side.


see this is what makes me a bit ikky lol i cant even handle raw meat i use a fork to turn chicken over & i wear gloves & dont touch the meat when i basting it

Also if i cook the chicken i usually cant eat it lol (i only eat fish & chicken)

See i should be a vegetarian lol


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I wouldn't feed any fish in tomato sauce as tomatoes are known to exacerbate arthritis and my old girl is riddled with it.

On the rare occasion I feed tinned fish it is in oil or spring water 

My guys prefer their fish raw


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sardines are a very popular breakfast here and a small tin usually has just the right amount for my 4!


----------

